# what is sunny?



## b13storm (Apr 2, 2004)

I been on the net looking at other nissan sentra, and I noticed some cars having a emblem saying, "Sunny". Is this what they call the sentra in jp? thanks


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

b13storm said:


> ... "Sunny". Is this what they call the sentra in jp? thanks


yup


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

No, Sunny is when the sun is shining bright with no clouds around. 

In all seriousness though, the Sentra is called Sunny pretty much everywhere in the world, not just in Japan.


----------



## kibitok (Jan 16, 2004)

I beg to differ. The Sunny is called the Sentra only in the U.S. (as far as I know anyways). For some reason Nissan decided they would make better sales on the Sunny in the U.S. by branding it SENTRA.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

kibitok said:


> I beg to differ. The Sunny is called the Sentra only in the U.S. (as far as I know anyways). For some reason Nissan decided they would make better sales on the Sunny in the U.S. by branding it SENTRA.



Read what I said again and tell me how it is different from what you just said.


----------



## Betard Fooser (Apr 9, 2004)

I can't see the difference... Can you see the difference.


----------



## darufone (Dec 19, 2003)

Harris said:


> Read what I said again and tell me how it is different from what you just said.


 :thumbup:


----------



## halfshaft (Nov 2, 2003)

I can't see the difference, but I can see the light.


----------



## atomicbomberman (Jul 6, 2002)

That because the rest of the world are metrosexual and doesn't mind driving around a car with a slightly fruity name...


----------



## 141 (Oct 29, 2003)

here in costa rica in the past there were 2 nissan dealerships one of them sold the sentra and the other the sunny, they were the same thing, they sell it as pulsar too


----------



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

*Where I live*

Here the B12 chasis is called Sunny and The B13, B14 and B15 are Sentras
We dont have th pulsar.


----------



## gtr_b13 (Mar 27, 2003)

in jamaica they have the sunny, and the sunny gti-r nice :thumbup: the only place that they have it called the sentra is in the states.


----------



## 141 (Oct 29, 2003)

sentra=pulsar=sunny=tsuru

these are all the names i know for sentra


----------



## 91 SR20 (May 17, 2003)

http://serjimr.tripod.com/b13world.html THAT SHOULD HELP U OUT.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

The Pulsar GTi-R is an N-chassis car, not a B-chassis.


----------



## darufone (Dec 19, 2003)

The front bumper is nice...where can I get the front bumper w/that style fog lights?


----------



## godlucian (Apr 24, 2004)

kibitok said:


> I beg to differ. The Sunny is called the Sentra only in the U.S. (as far as I know anyways). For some reason Nissan decided they would make better sales on the Sunny in the U.S. by branding it SENTRA.


Not only is the U.S. but in Canada too.


----------



## Russellc (Jun 20, 2002)

141 said:


> here in costa rica in the past there were 2 nissan dealerships one of them sold the sentra and the other the sunny, they were the same thing, they sell it as pulsar too


Hello, When I was in Costa Rica I saw sentras. I am sure they were "indiginous" sentras because to import a car to costa rica you must pay tax equal to the value of the car! But, EVERYTHING else (besides beachfront property) is so inexpensive it is ridiculous. A truely beautiful country. I hope I can retire there someday. Damned if they don't seem to like north americans as well, or faked it extra good. Truely a wonderful place.

Russellc


----------



## 91 SR20 (May 17, 2003)

they are hard to find, i have the gts two foglight bumper. it took me a while.
adam


----------



## blairellis (Jul 6, 2002)

Harris, im sorry you have to put up with this kinda stuff all day. LOL!


----------

